# Please recommend strong enough pump...



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi forum.

My display tank will sit on the main floor with a sump underneath the tank.

I will have 2 lines Of flexible tubing (1 for drain + 1 for refill) from sump to the basement.

My refill tank will be in my unfinished basement and i need a pump strong enough to pump the water back up 12-14ft high thru 1inch piping to the sump.

Can you recommend me a pump that can do the job?

Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

why you just do not put sump in the basement if you will have a hole in the floor and will refill?
I have nothing to do upstairs. All water changes done in the basement



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

That would be the ideal setup to have the sump in the basement and I can make all the mess that I want.

Problem/challenge that I see is that my basement is roughly 10-12 ft high so it means that I need to find a pump strong enough to be able to push the water up to the main floor, running 24x7. I think that would put alot of stress on the pump.

My other setup option that I'm thinking about is to have the refill tank in the basement and sump on main floor and only turn on the pump when doing water changes only. Pump would not run 24x7 and only on demand. Since I'm pushing alot of water up, I don't want to put too much stress on the pump.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you use a pump rated to push that height, it won't be causing any undue stress to it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am using this one to pump ~ 15' high (high of the tank included) and I even run excessive water back to the sump. This pump is running 24/7 for 10 months. Was stopped ones for cleaning

PanWorld 150PS External Water Pump (1100gph)
http://www.goreef.com/PanWorld-Pumps/

This is more powerful if you concern

PanWorld 200PS External Water Pump (1750gph)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> That would be the ideal setup to have the sump in the basement and I can make all the mess that I want.
> 
> Problem/challenge that I see is that my basement is roughly 10-12 ft high so it means that I need to find a pump strong enough to be able to push the water up to the main floor, running 24x7. I think that would put alot of stress on the pump.
> 
> My other setup option that I'm thinking about is to have the refill tank in the basement and sump on main floor and only turn on the pump when doing water changes only. Pump would not run 24x7 and only on demand. Since I'm pushing alot of water up, I don't want to put too much stress on the pump.


I assume you will need 2 people to preform this trick

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Sig for the link - how's the pump noise by the way?

The other challenge that I'm facing is in regards to running the pipes from the main floor to the basement. I'm thinking of 1inch pipes for both drain and refill. 

The wall where the tank will be sitting, on the other side is the exterior wall of the house so I'm not sure how much room I have once I remove the baseboard to see underneath the drywall.

Ideally, I would like to run the pipes thru the baseboard as opposed to drilling holes in the wall. My wife would love me for that. 

My timing to setup the tank is good as she + kids will be leaving for a 4-week vacation this week so I'm hoping I can get everything setup by the time they come back.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

these pumps are noisy, despite manufacturer says they are quiet. Just wondering what is the "noisy"

I do not know how big is your tank and sump, but I have 1.5" full open drain and 1" return. I also have a a return bypass in the sump. If you are going to order from Goreef it will take one week to get.
I just made a hole in the hardwood floor. Do not think that these "flexible" pipes are very flexible.
Sent you pm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

found image of full setup in the bacement

RODI water, MIxed water, Dosing and etc..


*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen greg's setup and I can agree that the pump isn't that silent...although it isn't that loud either compared to my emperor 280 HOB filter. This is what a mad scientist's basement looks like. 

Also the problem that wasn't talked about is the evaporation in the basement. It has nowhere to go so you'll get black mold.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

so if having the sump on the main floor, wouldn't you still have the potential of getting the black mold?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I
> Also the problem that wasn't talked about is the evaporation in the basement. It has nowhere to go so you'll get black mold.


where is the evaporation going in the living room 

yes, with the sump in the basement and the tank upstairs you will have more evaporation due to the higher flow in the sump, but did you see black mold in my basement 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> where is the evaporation going in the living room
> 
> yes, with the sump in the basement and the tank upstairs you will have more evaporation due to the higher flow in the sump, but did you see black mold in my basement


I think the living room has a larger area to disperse the evaporation and also you move it around when you open and close your door. In the basement there is no room for movement so it stays in the room. And yeah, that mold in that room was crazy!!

The better idea would be to move your wife out of the house and make a sump in your living room next to the 400 gallon tank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> And yeah, that mold in that room was crazy!!


where did you see black mold  It was discoloration of the gold paint on the air intake

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

